# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Невероятные приключения Эдгара

## Lapo4ka1303

В этой динамичной компьютерной аркаде есть все необходимое для путешествия в волшебный и загадочный мир страны тимбергротов. И комичные персонажи, и масса бонусов, и смешные враги, и сказочная атмосфера.
    Игра Невероятные приключения Эдгара — это великолепная бегалка, в которой вам нужно помочь главному герою спасти от злобных демонов свою жену и детей. Хотя в арсенале Эдгара есть только прыжок, нужно видеть, как он умеет им пользоваться! Вдобавок, на каждом уровне есть великое множество предметов, которые помогут Эдгару победить в этом неравном бою. Сбивайте неприятеля с ног, толкнув перед собой камень, сталкивайте на врагов бочки с порохом, скатывайтесь по откосу, снося незадачливых супостатов на своем пути.
    И не забывайте про бонусы, их разнообразие поражает: помимо монеток и кристаллов вы найдете сердечки, которые восстановят жизни, магнит, притягивающий драгоценности, шляпу с пропеллером, которая позволяет летать, и много чего еще.

Скриншоты:




Скачать игру:   http://letitbit.net/download/7164.7d...Rus_1.rar.html

----------

